# aktuellen rose bikes nauch nur noch 27,5 zoll?



## BigJim (15. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,wollte mal wissen ob rose auch nur noch 650 b anbietet?


----------



## mtintel (15. März 2015)

Auf der HP gibt es auch viele 29 und 26 MTBs  Einfach dort Mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

